# tapered band question for my draw length



## duckaholic (Sep 7, 2018)

I shoot a scout frame with a 28" draw. I am using the black simpleshot bands with a 6" active length. The bands are 7/8" wide straight cut and i shoot 3/8" steel and 1/2" marbles currently. I am thinking of going to tapered cut bands cut down to my 6" length to get more sped for hunting with the 3/8' steel, but dont know how cutting down the 10" tapered bands from simple shot will work for me.

thanks

duckaholic


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum .

If I understand correctly . Cut 4 inches from the 10 inch band to give you your 6 inch band . Now to taper . ( Need a rotary cutter and mat ) Measure in on one side of band 1/8 inch and mark it on each of the bands . Now lay the ruler from the corner down to the mark and cut out the taper piece with the rotary cutter . Now you have a 7/8 inch by 3/4 inch taper with a 6 inch inch length .


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Welcome. good luck with your bands


----------



## duckaholic (Sep 7, 2018)

I guess what I mean to ask is can I cut the tapered 10" bands from simple shot down to the 6" length like I do for the simple shot straight bands. The 6" active length bands are what I do to match my 28" draw. I am thinking that I will not gain the full advantage of a tapered band by doing this.

I was thinking that I would need to go to the bands for 7/16" steel ammo they offer instead of the bands cut for the 3/8" ammo. Then by cutting those down they would be appropriate for the 3/8" ammo i shoot now. The other thing I was thinking was to cut the narrow end of the band off to shorten the normal 10" band to the 6" active length I need? This all applies to simple shot tapered band, because I dont cut my own bands at this time.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

duckaholic said:


> I guess what I mean to ask is can I cut the tapered 10" bands from simple shot down to the 6" length like I do for the simple shot straight bands. The 6" active length bands are what I do to match my 28" draw. I am thinking that I will not gain the full advantage of a tapered band by doing this.
> 
> I was thinking that I would need to go to the bands for 7/16" steel ammo they offer instead of the bands cut for the 3/8" ammo. Then by cutting those down they would be appropriate for the 3/8" ammo i shoot now. The other thing I was thinking was to cut the narrow end of the band off to shorten the normal 10" band to the 6" active length I need? This all applies to simple shot tapered band, because I dont cut my own bands at this time.


It would be helpful to know what exact tapers you have from SS so we could get the specs of the band cut. If you're shooting heavier ammo you could use the wider part of the taper by cutting your pouch off and tying it back on after trimming the bands. Since you don't tie your own sets I'm assuming this is out of the picture, though.

You could use the thinner part of the taper but it might be more suited to a smaller ammo size.


----------



## duckaholic (Sep 7, 2018)

I shoot 3/8" steel now. I have no experience with anything but the 7/8" straight black simple shot bands. I was wondering which one to order and how to cut it. I have only been shooting about a year.

thanks

duckaholic


----------

